# [Phoronix] A Short Video Tour Of The Wayland Display Server



## Melcar (Nov 21, 2010)

> There's been a lot of talk lately about the Wayland Display Server since it was announced Ubuntu is going to deploy their Unity Desktop atop Wayland. The new Wayland mailing list has become lively with end-users and developers and there's more people now trying out this experimental lightweight display server that leverages OpenGL ES, kernel mode-setting, and the Graphics Execution Manager, among other recent Linux graphics technologies. Most people though still haven't seen or used Wayland, but here's a short video showing it off...



Source

It still doesn't do much, but it promises interesting changes to the user desktop experience.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2010)

i have never had a problem with the x server but this new display server seems a lot more promising.


----------

